# Eggcited to see you .....



## N2TORTS (Feb 20, 2015)

3 for 3 on this diversity of clutchmates......progression at it's best ....


----------



## wellington (Feb 20, 2015)

Such cool pics. Beautiful little guys.


----------



## gingerbee (Feb 20, 2015)

What the heck?? It's Never ending babies!! Wow beautiful as usual!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 20, 2015)

Happy, healthy beautiful tortoises!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 21, 2015)

I feel like I am in a candy store trying to pick which one I want.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 21, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I feel like I am in a candy store trying to pick which one I want.


I already picked my 2 pieces of eye candy


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 21, 2015)

Only two? I have atleast three picked out. lol


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 21, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Only two? I have atleast three picked out. lol


LOL!! I would pick everyone of them!!! But I'm still waiting on my 2 Hets  it's sooo cold to ship  negatives everyday here in Michigan!! I probably won't have them until summer


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 21, 2015)

365 out of 365 you are hatching baby RF I guess! ! ! ! !

Unbelievable successful breeding skill and program! ! !


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 21, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> LOL!! I would pick everyone of them!!! But I'm still waiting on my 2 Hets  it's sooo cold to ship  negatives everyday here in Michigan!! I probably won't have them until summer



Well there is that, but reality is I couldn't handle that many babies. I would be stressed out. I could however handle all those beautiful special scute ones that JD hatches out so often. Just have to hope they are still there when money is there, too.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 21, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> LOL!! I would pick everyone of them!!! But I'm still waiting on my 2 Hets  it's sooo cold to ship  negatives everyday here in Michigan!! I probably won't have them until summer



Have you picked them out already? Have pictures to show us?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 21, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Have you picked them out already? Have pictures to show us?


Yup!!! Hold on a hot minute


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 21, 2015)

can't wait for them!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 21, 2015)

Sweet! Have you named them yet or are you holding out til you get them and see what they are like?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 21, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Sweet! Have you named them yet or are you holding out til you get them and see what they are like?


I'm waiting until I get them.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 21, 2015)

Here's the 2 cherryheads I got from JD last year
Red dragon & Phoenix!!!


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 21, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 119289
> 
> Here's the 2 cherryheads I got from JD last year
> Red dragon & Phoenix!!!


WOW! ! ! !

What a beauty! ! ! !


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 21, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 119289
> 
> Here's the 2 cherryheads I got from JD last year
> Red dragon & Phoenix!!!


Very nice and I love their names.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 21, 2015)

Your Cherries look fantastic ! ...... a job well done ...

How about a few more babes to tantalize the taste buds ?....


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 21, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Well there is that, but reality is I couldn't handle that many babies. I would be stressed out. I could however handle all those beautiful special scute ones that JD hatches out so often. Just have to hope they are still there when money is there, too.


there's actually another tray out of the picture frame ....


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 21, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Your Cherries look fantastic ! ...... a job well done ...
> 
> How about a few more babes to tantalize the taste buds ?....


Eggcited.........

Next post of yours or my reply to your next post will be "Eggdicted".


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 21, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Eggcited.........
> 
> Next post of yours or my reply to your next post will be "Eggdicted".


Haha!!! That was good bouaboua!!!! It's true...eggdicted


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Eggcited.........
> 
> Next post of yours or my reply to your next post will be "Eggdicted".


Ha ha ha!! Yes!!!! That's hilarious!

Also, @N2TORTS , I love the title of this thread Nice looking babies.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 22, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Ha ha ha!! Yes!!!! That's hilarious!
> 
> Also, @N2TORTS , I love the title of this thread Nice looking babies.


Why Thank ya' Momz.....
Now the Devo Dance v^v^v^.... "step on a crack ...break your Mommas back ..." 
more on the way .....different Mom than the last couple of clutches. This Mom usually produces very domed babies .....we shall see...."shaking my Magic 8-Ball"



last 48 hours ......


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Why Thank ya' Momz.....
> Now the Devo Dance v^v^v^.... "step on a crack ...break your Mommas back ..."


<Devo Dancing...crack that whip> .....wait...break my WHAT!?

These pics are beautiful too Nice Job!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

The one in I believe it was like the sixth picture of the first set looked pretty high domed. Was that just the picture angle?


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 24, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> The one in I believe it was like the sixth picture of the first set looked pretty high domed. Was that just the picture angle?


Good eye Jacqui....yes it is a higher doomed baby. Although most "fresh" babies tend to be higher domed from being curled up in the egg. Within the first few days the carapace will flatten out some as the baby takes shape and resumes growing into adulthood.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 24, 2015)

OK I'm out ..............


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 24, 2015)

I see a couple of eat patterns in his scute markings.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 24, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I see a couple of eat patterns in his scute markings.


well J' the egg in front of that one is pipping tonight ... yeeeeeee hawwww!


----------

